# Taste of the Wild or Blue Buffalo Wilderness



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anybody feed either Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream or Sierra Mountain or Blue Buffalo Wilderness?

If so... what is your review?


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Scratch the Blue Buffalo.....
I googled it and am reading how many doggies it has killed!! :angry:

I will stick with Acana.....:aktion033:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been feeding Blue Buffalo to my two Dogs and Two Cats for almost three years and would love to know where you saw an article that it has "killed many doggies"? Are you certain about that???
My pets have had no adverse problems with Blue Buffalo and would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I had my two on Taste of the Wild, and thanks to a very dear person, she SOS me, and told me, there is an ingredient in it that is nomrally used for "fuel" GREAT huh? They may have fixed that problem, but if they were able to do that in the first place, sorry no second chances from me.

I now have all 3 of my babies on Addicition. Which they do like, is all natural and is good for them. I do want to add, that My Mia, has a very sensitive belly, and only certain things will agree with her belly. The date before I heard about the fuel thing in Taste of the Wild, Mia did vomit, so that was my indicator, something just not right there.

I have tried Doctor Harvey's and Mia and Leo did not like it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

My two have eaten Taste of the Wild for a few years and absolutely love it....along with their Stella & Chewy's.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I have been feeding Blue Buffalo to my two Dogs and Two Cats for almost three years and would love to know where you saw an article that it has "killed many doggies"? Are you certain about that???
> My pets have had no adverse problems with Blue Buffalo and would highly recommend it to anyone.


Hello!
I will PM you all the information.....
There is a lady on my yorkie forum who had 2 yorkies die from it.
BB wrote her a letter saying they would reimburse her, etc.
She said: You can't replace Love!!!! SAD!! 

There is a lot on organ failure, crystals in urine and kidney failure.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

SpringHasSprung said:


> My two have eaten Taste of the Wild for a few years and absolutely love it....along with their Stella & Chewy's.


 
Oh Spring has Sprung (love the name), oh my two also loved taste of the wild, but when the scare came out oh had to be several months ago, I did hear, they "fixed" the problem, but I just didn't want to go back on it.
So glad your babies wer doing great with it. Mine were too, but then Mia starting showing signs of upset belly.

But I too did love Taste of the Wild as did my kids. I just couldn't go back to it.

Hugs and Love.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

allheart said:


> I had my two on Taste of the Wild, and thanks to a very dear person, she SOS me, and told me, there is an ingredient in it that is nomrally used for "fuel" GREAT huh? They may have fixed that problem, but if they were able to do that in the first place, sorry no second chances from me.
> 
> I now have all 3 of my babies on Addicition. Which they do like, is all natural and is good for them. I do want to add, that My Mia, has a very sensitive belly, and only certain things will agree with her belly. The date before I heard about the fuel thing in Taste of the Wild, Mia did vomit, so that was my indicator, something just not right there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, So Much!!!!
That is Scarey!! 
I have never head of Addiction! I am checking out their website, now!!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oh Spring has Sprung (love the name), oh my two also loved taste of the wild, but when the scare came out oh had to be several months ago, I did hear, they "fixed" the problem, but I just didn't want to go back on it.
> So glad your babies wer doing great with it. Mine were too, but then Mia starting showing signs of upset belly.
> 
> But I too did love Taste of the Wild as did my kids. I just couldn't go back to it.
> ...


Do you feed the Dry or the Raw Dehydrated?

Right now I am feeding Riley Primal frozen raw for one meal and Acana Kibble... [right now Ranchlands]... the other meal.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

For little Ana, I feed the baby kibble, but since she is teething now , but loved it as a pup. I feed all now the can food Safrari Buffalo Meatloaf. I do still give little Ana some of the puppy kibble, she takes some, but as I said she is teething, and much prefers the canned food. But boy she loved that puppy kibble. I have heard Acana is also a good product as well.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Acana, in my opinion, is a much higher quality food than TOTW and Blue Buffalo. If he is doing well on it and you are happy with it, I would stick with Acana but just rotate through the several flavors. Primal Raw, I've heard is amazing too, so if Riley is doing well on his currently routine, I would personally stick to those two brands but rotate through different proteins for variety. 

TOTW is made by Diamond foods, which I've heard some negative things about and I know a lot of people avoid them. Blue Buffalo is decent quality but not the best...certainly not as good as Acana, in my opinion. 

Addiction is a great food - my Bailey has had their canned food and dehydrated raw and has done very well on it.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah..... every once in a while when he starts getting down to the bottom of his kibble...I will look around and see what is out there.... but always end up sticking with the Primal and Acana. Don't try and fix it if it isn't broken.... I'll stick with both and just switch up Proteins.

Thanks for all the responses!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Acana, in my opinion, is a much higher quality food than TOTW and Blue Buffalo. If he is doing well on it and you are happy with it, I would stick with Acana but just rotate through the several flavors. Primal Raw, I've heard is amazing too, so if Riley is doing well on his currently routine, I would personally stick to those two brands but rotate through different proteins for variety.
> 
> TOTW is made by Diamond foods, which I've heard some negative things about and I know a lot of people avoid them. Blue Buffalo is decent quality but not the best...certainly not as good as Acana, in my opinion.
> 
> Addiction is a great food - my Bailey has had their canned food and dehydrated raw and has done very well on it.


I have heard great things about Acana as well.



RileyDC said:


> Yeah..... every once in a while when he starts getting down to the bottom of his kibble...I will look around and see what is out there.... but always end up sticking with the Primal and Acana. Don't try and fix it if it isn't broken.... I'll stick with both and just switch up Proteins.
> 
> Thanks for all the responses!!


I soooooooooooooooooo agree, if it's not broken, nothing to fix :wub: (hugs)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've tried most all of them including Blue Buffalo which my girls liked -- but mostly I stick with Wellness canned with Sweet Potatos as the carb.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I find Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble to be a pretty enlightening website about the different kibbles nutritional values.
I learned about it from an owner of a natural petfood store.
Of course I love SM too! For comparing notes on food.


----------

